

Offer HN: CalCPA Startup Conference, 11-Dec-14, San Jose, CA - philiphodgen

The California Society of CPAs is holding its Startup Business Conference on December 11, 2014.  The conference is at the Doubletree Hotel in San Jose, CA.  It is an all-day event.<p>This conference would be useful to a start-up for the people you meet (you will need an accountant sooner rather than later) as well as the things you learn.  My suggestion if you go:  use this event for schmoozing as much as you use it for knowledge.<p>There is a special landing page and discount code for readers of Hacker News:  $50 for the whole day.  Did I say lunch is included?<p>Use this landing page to sign up:  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;calcpa.hs-sites.com&#x2F;startup14-hacker<p>Unrelated:<p>On December 11, 2014 (the same day) -- Thursday night -- I will be in the bar at the Hyatt Regency Hotel in the Embarcadero Center, with a credit card . . . uh . . . networking. CalCPA&#x27;s International Tax Conference is on Friday, December 12, 2014; I&#x27;m the chairman this year.<p>If you want to meet, show up at the Hyatt Regency on Thursday night or email me at my HN username on Gmail and I will send you my mobile number.  I will do my best to answer your hard startup-related international tax questions. :-)<p>Disclaimer:<p>I am heavily involved in the California Society of CPAs and its educational programs, even though I am not an accountant.
======
philiphodgen
Clickable link: [http://calcpa.hs-
sites.com/startup14-hacker](http://calcpa.hs-sites.com/startup14-hacker)

